# The Select Works Of William Huntington



## Mayflower (Jan 13, 2007)

I can buy the 6 volume THE SELECT WORKS OF WILLIAM HUNTINGTON.

What do you guys think about Huntington (besides that he was a antinomian ?
Any reviews, is he worthy to read ?


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 13, 2007)

I have not read much of him but I do know people who have obtained much from his writings. They are also online at:

1. http://grace-for-today.com/hunt.htm 
2. http://www.sovereign-grace.com/huntington.htm


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 21, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> I can buy the 6 volume THE SELECT WORKS OF WILLIAM HUNTINGTON.
> 
> What do you guys think about Huntington (besides that he was a antinomian ?
> Any reviews, is he worthy to read ?



Yesterday i orderd the 6 volume (in a very good hardback edtion) of William Huntington for only $71, - including shipping from the U.S to the Netherlands.

Huntington hath a big influence on J.C Philpot & John warburton.

One sermon that read yesterday was:The Dimension of Eternal Love  
http://www.truegospel.net/Huntington/Works/Volume02/02009.htm


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 21, 2007)

Let us know what you make of him.


----------

